
An Italian Town Fell Silent So the Sounds of a Stradivarius Could Be Preserved - rch
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/17/694056444/an-italian-town-fell-silent-so-the-sounds-of-a-stradivarius-could-be-preserved
======
yesenadam
TLDR: A DJ/sound engineer had the idea to sample 4 old violins from the Violin
Museum in Cremona.

"The Violin Museum, which was already concerned about preserving these sounds
for future generations, agreed. It enlisted Lorenzi and four other world-class
musicians from Italy and the Netherlands to play four prized instruments for
posterity — the 1700 Antonio Stradivari "Stauffer" cello, the 1727 Antonio
Stradivari "Vesuvius" violin, a 1615 "Stauffer" viola by Girolamo Amati, and
the 1734 "Prince Doria" violin by Guarneri del Gesù."

The mayor asked residents to keep the noise down, and blocked traffic around
the recording hall.

